# C&C 3 Tiberium Wars



## RockHard (2. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir die Ultimate Collection besorgt und mir schön auf meinem Laptop mit Win 8.1 installiert (als Ersatz verübergehend, alter PC ging komplett bei Blitzeinschlag flöten)

Es geht konkret um C&C 3TW
Ich frage lieber immer direkt: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Single Player Modus das eigene Kapital zu erhöhen? Da ich nicht Online zocke sondern gegen den Computer möchte ich einiges ausprobieren,
ich spiele im Modus Normal (Schwierigkeit) und würde gerne ein wenig experientieren. Ist ja auch teilweise so, das dann der Gegner kommt und ich noch nicht soweit bin.
Wie kann ich nun erfolgreich selbst schummeln für mich? Trainer hab ich schon versucht das geht nicht da stürzt das Spiel ab. Origin Client.

Online möchte ich nicht zocken sondern nur gegen den Computer. Gibt es noch andere Wege ???


----------



## Lelwani (2. Juni 2014)

Vieleicht hilft sammler bauen  

Ne mal im ernst du kannst es dir auf 40k erhöhen das sollte eigentlich reichen wenn man auch sammler baut


----------



## arti.86 (2. Juni 2014)

Gleich am Anfang 2 Raffinerien bauen und 5-6 Sammler. Dann hast du für längere Zeit ruhe


----------



## SnugglezNRW (3. Juni 2014)

ich hab damals auch immer erst angefangen und wollte erst eine fette Basis bauen bevor ich loslege.
irgendwann hab ich aber kapiert das man in dem spiel nahezu kaum techgebäude benötigt.
rockettrooper und Buggys reichen komplett aus um jegliche KI zu bewzingen.


----------



## khoRneELF (10. Juni 2014)

Kann man TW noch online spielen?


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (14. Juni 2014)

Jops das geht noch super. Alte Veteranen werden das ein oder andere bekannte und offenbar hängen gebliebene Gesicht wiedererkennen


----------

